# Fungal Infection



## practicallyostensible (Aug 21, 2007)

My Rossioglossum Rawdon Jester has, what my best guess is, a Cercospora fungal infection. It produces a lot of new growth but they all quickly get the same small black spots. I think that I am going to order some Phyton 27, but I'm just wondering what the likelihood of the fungus spreading to my other orchids is. Is it worth it to attempt and fight it?


----------



## bwester (Aug 21, 2007)

I would definitely invest in some phyton. It could very easily spread, so also isolate the plant.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 21, 2007)

YES IT"S WORTH FIGHTING FOR! The first thing I'd use is cinnamon. Doesn't everyone have cinnamon in their cupboard? If not it's really easy to get!Lightly mist affected areas & sprinkle with cinnamon. Water splattering on other plants would be a way of spreading it, so treat it away from other plants. Have a bottle or two of Dragon's Blood on hand, you will probably have to order that online - go to the Healing Forest- they ship quick. These are the first 2 things I grab if a suspect a fungal/bacterial problem, I haven't had to resort to any other products, it works!
If I could provide the right temps, I'd take it off your hands in a sec!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 21, 2007)

Dragon's blood-yes!


----------



## bwester (Aug 21, 2007)

Julia, stick with the phyton.
the only reason i say that is for a plant by itself with a small infection, cinnamon or dragon's blood would probably do fine. If its persistent, like it sounds, and others are at risk, go with a hardcore systemic like phyton and knock it out. The phyton will also prevent it from spreading to any other plant you treat with it as well.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 21, 2007)

Can't speak for Dragon's Blood (yet...I intend to try it someday) but I haven't had much luck with cinnamon...well,...I haven't had ANY luck with cinnamon. I can see its value in "cauterizing" a freshly cut leaf, but beyond that, I haven't found it effective. Too soon to say about Phyton yet...I've sprayed it twice this summer, and the good news is that it didn't kill anything at all! I think it may be working also, but I won't claim that this soon...Take care, Eric


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a Phrag besseae and a besseae hybrid that I got w/ severe fungal issues. I treated w/ Dragon's Blood and they've made almost complete recovery, no sign of infection. When I ran out of DB I had 2 that showed infection and I tried to treat w/ other chemical remedies. Done! R.I.P. If you want the photos I can post but ...


----------



## Candace (Aug 22, 2007)

Treating the problem is a must do, but I think treating the cause hasn't been addressed. Usually fungal issues develop from lack of air circulation/not enough air circulation.


----------



## Inverness (Aug 22, 2007)

While all may not agree, sometimes discarding the "plant with a problem" is the fastest, most cost effective method of bringing a infestation under control. Candace is right about the causal circumstances, but if the plant is not particularly valuable to you, disposal may be the best choice. I've seen many situations where folks infect and loose valuable plants while trying to cure one that could have been eliminated.

Ken Brewer


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2007)

Water sitting in places too long..


----------



## practicallyostensible (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for everyone's input. I've been trying to find the cause of the problem and I think Candace is probably right with lack of air circulation (it was one of th few plants that was still under grow lights in my bedroom). After some consideration, I am going to go ahead with the phyton treatment. The plant is isolated now and was never kept in an area with my slippers, so I think that the possibility of the infection spreading it very slight. I would also like to see what the phyton does in case a more cherished plant ever comes down with something. I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 23, 2007)

Be sure to be insanely careful with that stuff.


----------

